# breeding Kribensis



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

I also have a pair of kribensis the female is full of eggs and they are both in breeding colouration and i was wondering how do i breed them
Thomas
:help:


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

its best to give them a cave of some sort. That is where they will lay eggs given the opportunity, but if you cant provide a cave on short notice they will lay eggs in other areas. One of the simplest caves(the one i have for my kribs) is made out of one of those small orange clay plant pots. I trimmed it to the dimensions i liked and then made a little V-notch along the rim of the pot. Then i turned it upside down and voila a cave. 
Sand is also the best choice for substrate because it allows the female to vary the dimensions of the cave entrance so she can decide wether the male can get in easily or not.

If you cant provide these things just try to make a sheltered area off in a corner with only a small entrance or two if possible. Also try to provide a surface for them to lay eggs on... not gravel...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

google is your friend.
http://www.fishforums.net/lofiversion/index.php/t105511.html
http://www.justbajan.com/pets/fish/species/krebensis/


----------



## dan20rhino (Oct 2, 2005)

Easy species to breed just give them a cave, it is best to give them a tank of there own if you are wanting to breed them.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

hehe..i love to say this..kribs are practically the most easiest egg laying fish to breed!!


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

They will basically do the work for you. Just let them do the work but a hiding spot like others mentioned is important. If they feel threatened in any way the mom or dad will eat the eggs. If they have a spot to hide and protect the eggs you have a better chance. Try not to poke around or disturb them too much and let nature do the work. Don't be bummed if they eat the eggs this time if it's the first time they spawn, that's normal. As time go on the get to be excellent parents. Then all you have to do if feed them and watch, it's very exciting. They even feed their own babies, mom usually chews it up and spits it at the kind, LOL.
With the eggs, 
beige = good fertile eggs
white = bad eggs – mom usually eats the bad eggs.
Good Luck!


----------



## Shane T. (Oct 21, 2005)

Fish Friend said:


> hehe..i love to say this..kribs are practically the most easiest egg laying fish to breed!!


 Except for convicts. :fish:


----------



## Shane T. (Oct 21, 2005)

Can I cross breed a kribensis with an albino one?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes, however, the fry will only show the regular colouring. If you took the babies and crossed them back, you may get some albinos again depending on whether or not both of the babies carried the gene for it. It's not crossbreeding since they are the same species.


----------



## Shane T. (Oct 21, 2005)

The kribs laid eggs. The fry are about a week old. How old do they have to be before I can take out the parents? I plan on raising them in a ten gallon. How long till they are old enough to sell?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

cool! Glad things worked out!


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Shane T. said:


> Except for convicts. :fish:


Well...yeah lol


----------

